# VG-non palm/coconut derived



## Resistance (28/5/20)

Is there a vendor that stocks a non palm/coconut derived VG by any chance?
The question is posed for health reasons and not to be funny.
Thanks

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Resistance (30/5/20)

Ok, it seems I'm not going to take a chance on rapeseed VG either, so if there is a vendor that can help it's much appreciated.
Thanks

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (7/6/20)

Anyone?

Reactions: Like 2


----------

